

Snapchat getting ads soon - virmundi
http://www.product-reviews.net/2014/10/09/snapchat-ads-opt-in-not-forced/

======
virmundi
I wonder if a better model would be to use dwolla to charge a monthly fee of
$0.25. I bet that ads, even opt-in, will be disruptive and eventually move to
opt-out or no-choice ads.

